# Can't use speed loader for first round with M&P Shield 9mm



## Glock17 (Nov 29, 2017)

Just got an M&P Shield 9mm. Using a Makershot speed loader I find that if I try to use it on the first round in the mag, the follower gets knocked out of alignment - the rear gets pushed down and it jams. I have to push the front of the follower with my finger to correct it. If I put the first round in manually, it's fine after that. 

I don't have this problem with my Glock 17 mags using the speed loader that came with it, the first round loads fine using the loader. The Makershot loader seems to be basically the same configuration as the Glock loader, just fit to the thinner Shield mag. Is there an issue with the Makershot loader or is it the design of the M&P magazines? I've shot 6 mags so far with no problems, the mags seem to work fine.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

When I use speed loaders for any caliber/mm I always manually load first round..... Saves me the grief you encountered....


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I also hand load a few rounds.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Try an Uplula loader. It'll save yer thumb and trouble!
I always load the first round in my Glock mags too. Get yourself an Uplula.?:smt076


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pporscheblk (Oct 3, 2017)

I dont have any problems with the ones i use from Amazon but they arent makershot


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I agree with most here. I manually load the first round with most loaders. It's easier that way and the first round is easy to push in anyway. Only the Uplula for my AR15 mags don't need to do this.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Use oem mags and you wont have issues...fwiw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Blackhawkman said:


> Use oem mags and you wont have issues...fwiw


I find M&P Shiel OEM magazines to be about the worst. They are very reliable, but also very hard to charge with bare hands.


----------



## MarylouMader (Nov 24, 2017)

Well it makes sense as the first round guides the next, so I thought that was why you had to feed the first by hand. This is my HK and Sig as well as my SW


----------



## mobile 155 (Sep 21, 2018)

Craigh said:


> I agree with most here. I manually load the first round with most loaders. It's easier that way and the first round is easy to push in anyway. Only the Uplula for my AR15 mags don't need to do this.


I agree. I load the first round by hand but quickly got a speed loader after the first trip to the range with the Shield.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't use any speed loaders. When I buy a new pistol, I load its magazines up to as full as I can make them, and that is usually to their maximum capacity, and let them stay like that for months. That helps to compress the springs and makes reloading the mags much easier.


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

+1 on the hand loaded first round. I don't care to have the metal edge of the loader pressing into the magazine follower.


----------

